# Bunnell, FL Quart Milk Bottle



## Francis B (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I am still looking for a quart milk bottle from Bunnell, FL.  I do not care if embossed or pyro.  I used to live there and would love to have one of these bottles.  I know that bottles exist from Whitaker Dairy.  Please respond if you have or know someone who has this.  I would give a fair price for one.

Thanks,
Frank


----------

